
Google announces ‘Hummingbird’ project to bring Flutter applications to the web - garysahota93
https://9to5google.com/2018/12/04/google-hummingbird-flutter-web/
======
IshKebab
This is amazing. Imagine being able to try apps on a website without
installing them. Or make web apps with a sane framework in a sane language.

~~~
Eridrus
Android already has Instant Apps. It's a bit of work, but it doesn't seem
super popular, and definitely less work than a Flutter rewrite.

------
HocusLocus
Q: Why do so many Google Labs projects fail? A: Because Google gives them
names that are common dictionary words, and their users cannot collaborate
properly outside of official discussion channels because they cannot use a
search engine to find answers to simple questions, tutorials and independent
sources. Perhaps the greatest 'duh-hickey' of modern times. Thanks for asking
why, Google... send me a check now.

